# fri night catfishing shutout



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

went on escambia to try catfishing fri night and got skunked. not even a bite. got on the river about 7 and stayed till 10:30. i think i need to get in faster water than where i was. i was using cut pinfish cut mullet and wigglers. still had a good time though. mullet were jumping everywhere like crazy i wish i couldve thrown on them.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

You werent using bream period.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

right.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I got some thugs Friday night one being 30.5lbs


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

sweet man! ill get me some soon.


----------

